# Yongnuo Develops a Canon EF 14mm f/2.8L II Alternative, Not a Clone



## Canon Rumors Guy (Dec 29, 2017)

```
<em><strong>*Update*</strong> I removed the word “clone”, as the optical layouts are someone different (Thanks Keith).</em></p>
<p style="font-weight: 400;"><strong>A Professional Lens of Capturing Grand View</strong></p>
<p style="font-weight: 400;"><strong>YONGNUO Ultra-wide Angle Prime Lens YN14mm F2.8</strong></p>
<p style="font-weight: 400;"><b>¨ </b><strong>114°</strong><strong> Ultra-wide Angle</strong></p>
<p style="font-weight: 400;">The diagonal angle of view is about 114°. For YN14mm F2.8 helps to collect the vast landscape and giant structures, it’s easier to show a grand and solemn atmosphere.</p>
<p style="font-weight: 400;"><strong>High-precision,Ultra-low Dispersion and Aspherical Lens</strong></p>
<p style="font-weight: 400;">It carries two high-precision aspherical glass lenses, one of which adopts ultra-low dispersion lens, which effectively compensates various optical aberration,  minimizes chromatic aberrations, and provides excellent sharpness and color correction.</p>
<p><!--more--></p>
<p style="font-weight: 400;"><b>¨ </b><strong>Precision-machined Abnormal Dispersion Lens</strong></p>
<p style="font-weight: 400;">YN14mm 2.8 adopts 1pcs of abnormal dispersion lens, which helps to better control the dispersion problem from super-wide angle and large aperture, and, helps to improve second order spectrum.</p>
<p style="font-weight: 400;"><b>¨ </b><strong>Glass Optical Lens, Multilayer Coating</strong></p>
<p style="font-weight: 400;">It adopts glass optical lens and multilayer coating technology to effectively increase light transmittance and minimize backlight ghost image and glare.</p>
<p style="font-weight: 400;"><b>¨ </b><strong>Firmware Upgrade</strong></p>
<p style="font-weight: 400;">YN14mm F2.8 is equipped with USB port. The users can download the latest firmware from the official YONGNUO website and update the lens to keep the best compatibility and performance.</p>
<p style="font-weight: 400;"><b>¨ </b><strong>F2.8 Large Aperture</strong></p>
<p style="font-weight: 400;">With F2.8 bright and large aperture, background blurred, subject highlighted.</p>
<p style="font-weight: 400;"><b>¨ </b><strong>Focus Modes: Auto Focus (AF) and Manual Focus (MF)</strong></p>
<p style="font-weight: 400;">YN14mm F2.8 supports auto focus and manual focus. The focus mode can be selected according to practical requirement.</p>
<p style="font-weight: 400;"><strong>7 pieces of Aperture Blades</strong></p>
<p style="font-weight: 400;">YN14mm F2.8 has <strong>7 pieces of aperture blades</strong>, which helps to take picture of circular defocused spots and helps to reduce the aperture and take picture of 14-star effect.</p>
<p style="font-weight: 400;"><b>¨ </b><strong>Durable Metal Mount</strong></p>
<p style="font-weight: 400;">YN14mm F2.8 adopts chrome-plated and high-accuracy metal mount. It’s wearable, corrosion-resistant, and highly consistent with the camera.</p>
<p style="font-weight: 400;"><b>¨ </b><strong>Focus Distance Indicator</strong></p>
<p style="font-weight: 400;">YN14mm F2.8 is equipped with focus distance indicator. It’s convenient for you to judge the distance and the depth of field.</p>
<p style="font-weight: 400;"><b>¨ </b><strong>Gold-plating Technology</strong></p>
<p style="font-weight: 400;">The metal contacts adopts gold-plating technology,which brings the advantages of excellent signal transduction ,perfect image quality and new performance breakthroughs.</p>
<p style="font-weight: 400;"><strong>Specifications</strong></p>


<table>
<tbody>
<tr>
<td width="254"> Focal Length</td>
<td width="254">14mm</td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td width="254"> Lens Structure</td>
<td width="254">9 groups 12pcs</td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td width="254"> Diaphragm Leaves</td>
<td width="254">7pcs</td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td width="254"> Minimum Aperture</td>
<td width="254">22</td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td width="254">Minimum Focus Distance</td>
<td width="254">Approx 0.2m</td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td width="254">Maximum Amplification Factor</td>
<td width="254">Approx 0.15x</td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td width="254">Drive System</td>
<td width="254">DC Motor</td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td width="254">Maximum Diameter and Length</td>
<td width="254">Approx Φ86×105mm</td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td width="254">Weight</td>
<td width="254">Approx 780g</td>
</tr>
</tbody>
</table>

		<style type='text/css'>
			#gallery-1 {
				margin: auto;
			}
			#gallery-1 .gallery-item {
				float: left;
				margin-top: 10px;
				text-align: center;
				width: 25%;
			}
			#gallery-1 img {
				border: 2px solid #cfcfcf;
			}
			#gallery-1 .gallery-caption {
				margin-left: 0;
			}
			/* see gallery_shortcode() in wp-includes/media.php */
		</style>
		<div id='gallery-1' class='gallery galleryid-32741 gallery-columns-4 gallery-size-thumbnail'><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon landscape'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/12/14mm-2.jpg'><img width="168" height="168" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/12/14mm-2-168x168.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail size-thumbnail" alt="" srcset="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/12/14mm-2-168x168.jpg 168w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/12/14mm-2-575x575.jpg 575w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/12/14mm-2-225x225.jpg 225w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/12/14mm-2-610x610.jpg 610w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/12/14mm-2-144x144.jpg 144w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/12/14mm-2.jpg 652w" sizes="(max-width: 168px) 100vw, 168px" /></a>
			</dt></dl><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon landscape'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/12/14mm-5.jpg'><img width="168" height="168" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/12/14mm-5-168x168.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail size-thumbnail" alt="" srcset="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/12/14mm-5-168x168.jpg 168w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/12/14mm-5-575x575.jpg 575w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/12/14mm-5-225x225.jpg 225w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/12/14mm-5-610x610.jpg 610w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/12/14mm-5-144x144.jpg 144w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/12/14mm-5.jpg 652w" sizes="(max-width: 168px) 100vw, 168px" /></a>
			</dt></dl><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon landscape'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/12/14mm-4.jpg'><img width="168" height="168" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/12/14mm-4-168x168.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail size-thumbnail" alt="" srcset="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/12/14mm-4-168x168.jpg 168w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/12/14mm-4-575x575.jpg 575w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/12/14mm-4-225x225.jpg 225w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/12/14mm-4-610x610.jpg 610w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/12/14mm-4-144x144.jpg 144w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/12/14mm-4.jpg 652w" sizes="(max-width: 168px) 100vw, 168px" /></a>
			</dt></dl><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon landscape'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/12/14mm-3.jpg'><img width="168" height="168" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/12/14mm-3-168x168.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail size-thumbnail" alt="" srcset="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/12/14mm-3-168x168.jpg 168w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/12/14mm-3-575x575.jpg 575w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/12/14mm-3-225x225.jpg 225w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/12/14mm-3-610x610.jpg 610w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/12/14mm-3-144x144.jpg 144w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/12/14mm-3.jpg 652w" sizes="(max-width: 168px) 100vw, 168px" /></a>
			</dt></dl><br style="clear: both" /><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon landscape'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/12/14mms-7.jpg'><img width="168" height="168" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/12/14mms-7-168x168.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail size-thumbnail" alt="" srcset="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/12/14mms-7-168x168.jpg 168w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/12/14mms-7-144x144.jpg 144w" sizes="(max-width: 168px) 100vw, 168px" /></a>
			</dt></dl><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon landscape'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/12/yn14mms-5.jpg'><img width="168" height="168" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/12/yn14mms-5-168x168.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail size-thumbnail" alt="" srcset="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/12/yn14mms-5-168x168.jpg 168w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/12/yn14mms-5-144x144.jpg 144w" sizes="(max-width: 168px) 100vw, 168px" /></a>
			</dt></dl><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon landscape'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/12/yn14mms-6-1.jpg'><img width="168" height="168" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/12/yn14mms-6-1-168x168.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail size-thumbnail" alt="" srcset="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/12/yn14mms-6-1-168x168.jpg 168w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/12/yn14mms-6-1-144x144.jpg 144w" sizes="(max-width: 168px) 100vw, 168px" /></a>
			</dt></dl><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon landscape'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/12/yn14mms-6.jpg'><img width="168" height="168" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/12/yn14mms-6-168x168.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail size-thumbnail" alt="" srcset="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/12/yn14mms-6-168x168.jpg 168w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/12/yn14mms-6-144x144.jpg 144w" sizes="(max-width: 168px) 100vw, 168px" /></a>
			</dt></dl><br style="clear: both" />
		</div>

<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
```


----------



## keithcooper (Dec 29, 2017)

*No they didn't ;-)*

Optics of the EF14 2.8l, EF14 2.8L II and the Yongnuo 14/2.8

Quite a difference? (Canon images from Canon camera museum)


----------



## sulla (Dec 29, 2017)

*Re: No they didn't ;-)*



keithcooper said:


> Quite a difference? (Canon images from Canon camera museum)


Yes, quite a difference!


----------



## Bennymiata (Dec 29, 2017)

Pity they didn't strike out and make it a 10 or 11mm, but I'll be interested in how it performs.


----------



## Brymills (Dec 30, 2017)

Is this the first EF mount auto-focus lens apart from Canon / Sigma / Tamron / Tokina?


----------



## Ryananthony (Dec 30, 2017)

Brymills said:


> Is this the first EF mount auto-focus lens apart from Canon / Sigma / Tamron / Tokina?



Yongnuo has a few Autofocus EF mount lenses actually, including a 35/2, 50/1.8, 85/1.8, and a 100/2. They also have a 2x teleconverter. 

https://yongnuousa.net/t/lenses


----------



## MrFotoFool (Dec 30, 2017)

Using the link above, I note that they call their 2x extender version iii also (to copy Canon), even though I am sure it is the first version from Yongnu.


----------



## James Larsen (Dec 30, 2017)

I'm interested to see how the AF motor is on this thing.
I wonder how much it'll cost...


----------



## tron (Dec 31, 2017)

Time for Canon to make a version III iteration of the lens or make a faster version of it (say f/2.0) or ... both! ;D


----------



## mb66energy (Dec 31, 2017)

@Bennymiata: Yes, a 10mm EF-S would be a good thing for me.
@James Larson: Costwise I read sth. about ca. 500 USD

While I am thinking about switching back to APS-C after an excursion with a 2nd hand 5D classic maybe the quality of this Yongnuo lens is absolutely sufficient for a 13MP resolution sensor of the 5D classic and might be much better in overall IQ compared to the 200D with 10-22 EF-S. Thinking of some UW images of landscapes, architecture, and similar + timelapse videos. The 5D is able to deliver material for 4k.


----------



## nubu (Dec 31, 2017)

Will be interesting to see how it behaves against the "stellar" Sigma Art 14/1.8 which I tested against the actually quite poor Canon one ... https://www.dpreview.com/forums/post/59871149


----------



## keithcooper (Dec 31, 2017)

nubu said:


> Will be interesting to see how it behaves against the "stellar" Sigma Art 14/1.8 which I tested against the actually quite poor Canon one ... https://www.dpreview.com/forums/post/59871149


Interesting comparisons, but only for a very specific usage.

It's actually the only thing I don't (can't) regularly test when reviewing wide angle lenses, so is interesting to see. It was this that led me to refine my laser star experiments to test such stuff in the daytime, which in many ways is much more repeatable than the actual sky (and warmer, and practical in a city)

I've used the EF14/2.8L II for quite a bit of work in the past and only got rid of it when I'd used the 11-24 F4L for a while. The 14mm responds to software correction well, and at _practical apertures_ is quite good.

The Laowa 12mm is, for example, useful for architecture because of its very good rectilinear performance. Its coma is quite noticeable wide open. Then again you don't shoot such stuff wide open...

The problem I have with normal UWA lenses and architecture is the lack of shift - There's only so many leaning buildings I want.

I'm curious to see how the Irix 11mm performs after testing the 15mm recently, but what particularly interests me about the Yongnuo is its AF


----------



## privatebydesign (Dec 31, 2017)

I used two of the Canon 14mm MkII's and was very disappointed whereas I have been happy with the 11-24. The zoom is a much finer optic at 14mm and f4 and if the only advantage of the prime is the f2.8 it seems pointless if you can't actually use it, which was my experience. Much better to make a smaller lighter and cheaper f4 prime that satisfies demands the big heavy and expensive zoom can't. Mind you for years the Nikon 14-24 was hailed as a holly grail benchmark lens that determined system options for some, nowadays it looks very middle of the road for performance that is bested everywhere by the Canon zoom at any focal length from f4, and again, if the f2.8 isn't usable I don't see much point to it.

I didn't try the 14's at closed down apertures as, for my uses, it wasn't the reason for the lens.


----------



## snoke (Jan 1, 2018)

What next?

Yonguo EF-mount DSLR?
 


Canon:
35/2.0 in 1990
50/1.8 in 1987/1990
85/1.8 in 1992
100/2.0 in 1991
14/2.8 in 1991 (II = 2007)

First Younguo from Canon "L", only prime, no zoom.

Next:
20/2.8 ?
28/1.8 ?
25/1.4 ?

Why all prime? Curious. Not problem for zoom turn (Canon/Nikon)?

Next Yonguo do cheap big white lens?
200/1.8 ?
200/2 ?
200/2.8 ?
300/2.8 ?

Anyone want buy this and not Canon?
For Chinese only?


----------



## -1 (Jan 2, 2018)

MrFotoFool said:


> Using the link above, I note that they call their 2x extender version iii also (to copy Canon), even though I am sure it is the first version from Yongnu.



It's not! ;-p

https://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_odkw=Yongnuo+YN-2.0XII+Extender+2.0X&_osacat=0&_from=R40&_trksid=p2045573.m570.l1313.TR0.TRC0.H0.XYongnuo+YN-2.0X+II+Extender+2.0X.TRS0&_nkw=Yongnuo+YN-2.0X+II+Extender+2.0X&_sacat=0

There is also a 1.4x version that could be more interesting:

https://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_from=R40&_trksid=p2047675.m570.l1313.TR0.TRC0.H0.XYongnuo+Extender+EF+1.4X.TRS0&_nkw=Yongnuo+Extender+EF+1.4X&_sacat=0

Anyone tried it? ;-)


----------



## NancyP (Jan 2, 2018)

Reverse engineering is an issue with non-OEM lenses. I do like non-OEM lenses in manual (Voigtlander 125mm macro, Zeiss 21 mm, and the lowly but handy Samyang 14 f/2.8). However, if the protocol for aperture stop-down changes, the lens becomes useless. That's one thing about Nikon - all their F mount lenses are operable as full manual lenses.


----------



## privatebydesign (Jan 2, 2018)

NancyP said:


> Reverse engineering is an issue with non-OEM lenses. I do like non-OEM lenses in manual (Voigtlander 125mm macro, Zeiss 21 mm, and the lowly but handy Samyang 14 f/2.8). However, if the protocol for aperture stop-down changes, the lens becomes useless. That's one thing about Nikon - all their F mount lenses are operable as full manual lenses.


No they are not. There are close to 1,000,000 caveats associated with the F series 'universal' use. Some can't be focused, many can't change the aperture, a few can't even be mounted....

http://www.kenrockwell.com/nikon/compatibility-lens.htm


----------



## Sporgon (Jan 2, 2018)

Did Private just quote Ken ? Wow what else is 2018 going to bring ? Looks like it’s going to be an interesting year !


----------



## privatebydesign (Jan 2, 2018)

Sporgon said:


> Did Private just quote Ken ? Wow what else is 2018 going to bring ? Looks like it’s going to be an interesting year !



;D

And a happy new year to you too 

Linking was much easier than collating it myself, that F mount is a nightmare of incompatibility way worse than EF, EFs, EFm etc.

I'll see what I can do to stir things up for 2018 though!


----------



## Sporgon (Jan 2, 2018)

privatebydesign said:


> Sporgon said:
> 
> 
> > Did Private just quote Ken ? Wow what else is 2018 going to bring ? Looks like it’s going to be an interesting year !
> ...




Yes I’ve got no regrets in leaving the F mount in 2005. 

I know just how to stir you up: “The EF 135L has a special magic to the images that no other lens can produce”

Happy New Year !


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jan 2, 2018)

Sporgon said:


> I know just how to stir you up: “The EF 135L has a special magic to the images that no other lens can produce”



Are you sure you're not referring to the EF 135mm f/2.8 SF?


----------



## Sporgon (Jan 2, 2018)

neuroanatomist said:


> Sporgon said:
> 
> 
> > I know just how to stir you up: “The EF 135L has a special magic to the images that no other lens can produce”
> ...



;D

So you remember that little faux pas ? Maybe your avatar should be an elephant 

Happy New Year !


----------



## privatebydesign (Jan 2, 2018)

Sporgon said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > Sporgon said:
> ...



Just like the 50 f1.2 at f2.8 vs pretty much anything else?


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jan 2, 2018)

privatebydesign said:


> Just like the 50 f1.2 at f2.8 vs pretty much anything else?



Well, the 50mm f/1.2L Soft Focus is even more magical and special. What, you don't believe such a lens exists? How wrong you are...







*+*


----------



## privatebydesign (Jan 2, 2018)

neuroanatomist said:


> privatebydesign said:
> 
> 
> > Just like the 50 f1.2 at f2.8 vs pretty much anything else?
> ...



Or pay >$3,000 and get the soft focus f1.0 ;D


----------



## Sporgon (Jan 2, 2018)

privatebydesign said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > privatebydesign said:
> ...



Or ask your model to remove her stockings and stick one over the lens ?


----------



## aceflibble (Jan 3, 2018)

Y'all joke, but Tiffen's mist filters do exactly that, and come at a premium thanks to increasingly high demand. Look them up. A Tiffen black pro mist in a low strength is a great way to make the most of an f/1.4 or f/1.2 lens.


----------



## FramerMCB (Jan 3, 2018)

aceflibble said:


> Y'all joke, but Tiffen's mist filters do exactly that, and come at a premium thanks to increasingly high demand. Look them up. A Tiffen black pro mist in a low strength is a great way to make the most of an f/1.4 or f/1.2 lens.



Thanks for the tip aceflibble!!!


----------

